# availability tivo edge canada?



## Kearmith (Sep 18, 2020)

Hello

Someone know when the TIVO edge package will available for canada?

I'm waithing for too long on this, want to cut cable!!!

thanks


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

TiVo | Best OTA DVRs, Cable DVRs and Streaming | Canada


----------



## Kearmith (Sep 18, 2020)

yesno said:


> TiVo | Best OTA DVRs, Cable DVRs and Streaming | Canada


Thanks, but if I click shop it say's OUT of STOCK !!!!! :sob::sob::sob::sob::sob:


----------



## Kearmith (Sep 18, 2020)

Looking every day still out of stock for the last two monts .....


----------



## Kearmith (Sep 18, 2020)

no body have an answer?

Still out of stock ... almost 3 monts... no comments... will order other device


----------



## Kearmith (Sep 18, 2020)

nobody from TIVO here? nobaby can explain the too long out of stock delay?

Someone here ? 
echo? 
echo!

Mrs. Wilson?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Kearmith said:


> nobody from TIVO here? nobaby can explain the too long out of stock delay?
> Someone here ?
> echo?
> echo!
> Mrs. Wilson?


Try Twitter.


----------



## Dan Cour (Jul 16, 2020)

Kearmith said:


> Looking every day still out of stock for the last two monts .....


Since I was only interested in an OTA Edge 500GB, I ordered it from ChannelMaster (USA). They were very helpful. I have it hooked to a UPS and I'm in the process of attaching an exterior 3 GB hard drive.


----------



## mkaye (Jan 11, 2016)

on channelmaster site 
_Important: $349 sale price includes an All-In TiVo service subscription. (TiVo All-In service subscription will provide TiVo service for the life of the TiVo device without having to pay any additional monthly fees.) An internet connection is also required, the device will not function without an internet connection. TiVo Edge is not compatible in Canada._


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

mkaye said:


> on channelmaster site
> _Important: $349 sale price includes an All-In TiVo service subscription. (TiVo All-In service subscription will provide TiVo service for the life of the TiVo device without having to pay any additional monthly fees.) An internet connection is also required, the device will not function without an internet connection. TiVo Edge is not compatible in Canada._


I'll bet that during Guided Setup it still asks you to choose a country.


----------



## Dan Cour (Jul 16, 2020)

I believe that Channelmaster doesn't want you to be disappointed with your purchase. I would call them directly. They are good to work with.


----------

